# CEMC exam



## coderforlife (Dec 15, 2009)

I am taking the CEMC exam this Saturday.  Can anyone give me suggestions on how I should approach this exam?

coderforlife


----------



## LLovett (Dec 16, 2009)

I took this exam back in July. If you purchased the practicum and took that test you have seen the set up of the exam. 

I will say this was much harder for me than the CPC and the majority of what I do is audit and teach E/M. The biggest problem I have is I very rarely use 95 guidelines because we only follow 97 where I work. 

The best advice I can give is read the questions first. Don't waste time reading and leveling the 1 to 2 pages of note until you know what you are looking for. I made this mistake several times only to find out I didn't need to level the visit at all just tell what type of visit it was and what the correct diagnosis codes were. 

The other thing is even though 95 is generally going to get you a higher level exam, it doesn't always so don't forget to consider both sets of guidelines.

Good luck,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 16, 2009)

I found the CEMC to be much easier than the CPC exam.  You do need all 3 books (CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS), a copy of both the 95 an 97 guidelines and some audit tools.  You are also allowed to bring a medical dictionary.  There really is no other additional printed reference needed.  Don't stress and you will do fine!!


----------



## vpat28 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Cpma*

Did anybody has taken CPMA beta exam?


----------



## mhcpc (Dec 16, 2009)

*cpma*

I took it Monday....my head still hurts.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a auditing software that I use for my chart reviews.  I have to admit, since I have always used a software, I was a little intimidated when it came to using paper audit forms.  Before I took my exam, I did a "trial and error" review...software versus paper so that I could determine if I had any area's I needed to work on. It's amazing how much we can rely on technology...


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 16, 2009)

vpat28 said:


> Did anybody has taken CPMA beta exam?



I took it the 12th.  Not having a good feeling about my results...


----------

